
The famous home rental company may build homes too: AirBnb - vinnyglennon
https://www.freemalaysiatoday.com/category/leisure/2018/12/18/the-famous-home-rental-company-may-build-homes-too/
======
gota
Am I under the wrong impression or are these 'sharing economy' companies,
created and grown successfully by using other people's real-stuff, now moving
towards owning that stuff? Seems like I read about one of the 'sharing
transportation' giants buying fleets of cars, and often hear about how Uber's
endgame is to own the cars (and for the cars to drive themselves).

IF it's true, I'm not sure it's surprising. If your entire business model is
software that can run just as well with commodity hardware, what exactly is
your advantage over the competition other than 'first mover' inertia?

Is this a naive view? It seems supported by the fact that the few super-
successful loci of 'sharing economy' have been populated by several players by
now. Just look at how many ride-sharing platforms are there: Uber, Lyft, Ola,
Careem, Didi, Lime, Bird, 99, Juno, etc. A quick google search tells me there
are many AirBnb competitors, too, although maybe due to my profile I've never
heard of any

~~~
gus_massa
I think in this case they are selling you the prefab house, not owning it.
Building a second "house" in your garden is illegal in many places, so before
doing this please consult whoever is in charge to authorize it. (You can call
it "disrupting" the home construction market.)

